# Cookie Clicker



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Somebody help me... Can't stop clicking cookies....

http://orteil.dashnet.org/experiments/cookie/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Stopped at 500


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

I got 1,000
Seriously, what am I doing with my life T_T


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Even with cheating it takes a while.
Used a gamepad tool to emulate 180 clicks per second, but it'd still take 190 hours to reach the final goal :\


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Great.. now I cant stop. Must. Open. Cookieverse. Portal.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Not even gonna f*** wid dis. I don't need poorer time management lol


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I got to 1,500 before I said screw it.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

You guys ARE buying the auto clickers to the right, right?

(Side tip: Open it in a separate window and keep it visible to have it accumulate while you do other things.)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> You guys ARE buying the auto clickers to the right, right?
> 
> (Side tip: Open it in a separate window and keep it visible to have it accumulate while you do other things.)


Hmm.. Not sure how I missed that :b
That'll make it faster.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Ironically at some point it's no longer worth the effort to click and you can just outsource the cookie-baking work. At first I thought the upgrades were achievements 

Pretty addicting game.. I was planning on going to sleep but this is so much better.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

[spoiler=Hint]Calculating how long an investment takes to earn itself back helps you see if it's worth it.

For getting the Time Machine, the optimal time required seems to be ~4000 seconds, so any investment that takes less than that to earn itself back is worthwhile.
That also means though, that once you've built the optimal base, you have to wait ~67 minutes to afford it.[/spoiler]

*Edit:*
[spoiler=Hint]After the first Time Machine, it takes ~5 hours for the next one to become worthwhile, so maybe it's time to call it quits :um[/spoiler]


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

BIG UPDATE!

New look, new upgrades, and more ways to farm those wonderful cookies!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Just purchased the last upgrade... I had intended to stop playing after obtaining three time machines.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Found a great trick to never missing a golden cookie. Simply shrink the window to a very small size and the golden cookie will always appear in the visible spot. Plus (depending on your milk %) you should get the Cookie Dunker achievement too with this trick.


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm addicted. I don't need to click anymore. Getting 234 million cookies per second.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Fenrir Sorrow said:


> I'm addicted. I don't need to click anymore. Getting 234 million cookies per second.


Just wait until the Grandmatriarchs rise.


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Just wait until the Grandmatriarchs rise.


Oh my god, I'm afraid of them. Someone told me I should not purchase the "One Mind" upgrade.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Fenrir Sorrow said:


> Oh my god, I'm afraid of them. Someone told me I should not purchase the "One Mind" upgrade.


You cannot resist, it is your destiny.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

This has to be the most blatant time sync I have ever seen lol


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

639,780,051,634 cookies per second : 232,801,132.10


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

More upgrades and tweaks. Elder Pledge can be upgraded to last 60 mins, Get Lucky upgraded to have golden cookie effects last twice as long, and a tweak to Uncanny Clicker achievement so a world record speed isn't necessary


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> 639,780,051,634 cookies per second : 232,801,132.10


You need to be stopped. :blank


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 329,192,735 per second. But the time machines cost 4,404,057,734,687


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I have 329,192,735 per second. But the time machines cost 4,404,057,734,687


Invest in Grandmas and Cursors. After the One Mind Upgrade and the other grandma worker upgrades, grandmas start dishing out cookies like nobody's business. The highest cursor upgrade unlocks at Cursor # 200 called "Quintillion fingers" which gives each cursor and manual mouse click +100 cookies for every other non-cursor object owned.

I have 171 grandmas producing 17 million cookies. There's also a correlation between grandma production and every 20 Portals you own after the grandmapocalypse starts.

And all thus started because we felt like baking some cookies....


----------



## mur3ik (Nov 30, 2013)

oh, no! I've find cookie clicker for iPhone, help! Try it yourself, it's much more addictive then web version. https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cookies!-i-need-more-cookies!/id723364834?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

I got 3


----------

